# In the Stone Age



## zigmeisterxiv (Dec 11, 2006)

set-up is from 2001 and my 6000 receiver is essentially dead. Only get a couple of the CD channels (with song text) and audio only on HBO east. All other channels are dark, though I do get the menu.

So I guess I need to buy something .. questions

- if I get a dvr model (vip612) do I have to pay extra $$/month

- if I get a non-dvr model (vip211) are there external devices that will work (still without extra cost/month)

- I have Dish 500 ... will I need new lnb for the dish and which ones. Just a simple swap with the old ones??

Sorry for all the ignorance. I just want to watch Mad Men when it starts up again .. hahahaa 

-zig

PS - if you know what part of the 6000 I need to smack to get it working again that info is also appreciated


----------



## zigmeisterxiv (Dec 11, 2006)

.. over 60 views and no one has a suggestion ... anyway ...

I guess I will go with the vip211 as I see you can hook up a dvr later for $40 activation .. I can live with that.

So lastly I still need help on the LNB issue: do I need to change; which model for the Dish 500; is it simple swap out??

thanks

- z


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

The 6000 is a discontinued receiver. Call in and have E* replace it. Will be done free of charge.


----------



## zigmeisterxiv (Dec 11, 2006)

which I do not. I own all my equipment and wish to keep it that way .. 

I spoke to them and they wanted to get me in a lease which in the long run would cost me more. So my question on the LNBs remain.

thanks

z


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

How would a lease cost you more in the long run? The monthly costs are exactly the same whether equipment is leased or owned, the receiver is always under warranty leased, and up front costs are far less, in this case free...aside from which, if you really want to still own they'll set it up as a replacement instead of upgrade, and you would own the new one.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not saying your wrong, just wanting to know how it would cost more.


----------



## zigmeisterxiv (Dec 11, 2006)

but I prefer to own my equip ...

so the question remains whether my legacy lnbs on my dish 500 will work with the vip211 or I have to change them.

thanks

z


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The legacy LNBs will work, but you need either the 129 or (more likely) the 61.5 sat in order to get HD programming, assuming you intend to get HD. If that's the case, then you'll probably want to upgrade, either to a 1000.2 dish or to a DP Plus Twin and a DP Dual, the latter of which would go on a second Dish 500.


----------



## zigmeisterxiv (Dec 11, 2006)

.. at some point if I want satellite HD I will consider the 1000 .. for now SD is enough .. and I'll get some HD on the OTA.

Good to know 500 will work as is till then ..

much thanks,

z


----------

